

Hacker community advice needed. - Adam_Yu

Which name do you like better - platform connecting  event creators and those who'd like to participate - "Amusely" or "Eventsbaker"? 
Thanks for your direct feedback.
======
jkeel
If it were EventBaker (no 's') I'd like that, otherwise I think Amusely. I
kind of go with names that are easy to remember and make sense. I know with
Eventsbaker I would keep forgetting to add the 's' in there. Example: If you
had a site to create and sell cakes would it be Cakesbaker or Cakebaker?

~~~
Adam_Yu
Well, you're right. Eventbaker is not available. Thanks for feedback!

